# What is the best rest for 3D?



## FireMedic26 (May 9, 2009)

I have a Mathews Conquest 3 that I plan to use for 3D. I just took a NAP drop away off and put one of my QAD's on it today. I just thought that I would pull from some of the experience of the AT members and see if there's something a lot better out there. I've been bowhunting for years, but I'm pretty new to 3D.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Best rest ever is BoDoodle Pro-Lite.


----------



## sawdust2 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Target Rests*

3D is target shooting and requires something more tuneable than a drop away. The blade launchers and rests with adjustable launcher tension will give you the flexability to fine tune your arrow flight.

Good luck

sawdust2


----------



## blazenarrow (Feb 6, 2009)

Limb Driver from vaportrail


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

im loving my limb driver. works great.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Ld for everything here.


----------



## FireMedic26 (May 9, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all of your help. I've been hearing a lot of good things about Limbdriver, on AT and from people I know. That may be the one I go with.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

FireMedic26 said:


> Thanks for all of your help. I've been hearing a lot of good things about Limbdriver, on AT and from people I know. That may be the one I go with.


IMO the best fall away for all around use. i tried several and afte getting the LD im sold. only rest that will be on my bows for now on


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

Personally, I'm like my Buddy Mudrunner. Like the Bodoodle Pro 500 or Prolite on bows with 7+ BH and on bows with less BH I'll use a Trophy Taker SS.
Charlie


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Best fall away= Limb Driver


Best prong style= BoDoodle Pro Lite or Pro


----------



## Jackhammer (May 15, 2007)

*ttt*

limb driver the best rest made.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

TT spring steel 1 with a .10 blade


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Well I preciate it Charlie and ASA.

Glad there's a few BoDoodle fans runnin around.


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

spring steel or bodoodle pro lite, or pro 500


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Blade.

The AAE Cavalier Pro blade or the Trophy Taker, either would be a good choice


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

I gave my son a Bodoodle Pro 500 (its a silver one that they made for PSE) about 10 yrs ago. There is no telling how many shots have been across that thing and its still going strong. Lot of guys have tried to get him to try something else and he says NO THANKS I know what works for me. I know its been on 6 bows and this year you'll see it on that C4. Those guys at Bodoodle have been GREAT on service. Don't know how Speciality is going to be with them.:smile:
Charlie


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Well I preciate it Charlie and ASA.
> 
> Glad there's a few BoDoodle fans runnin around.


More out there than you know.


----------



## Budman3232 (Nov 26, 2009)

TT Blade


----------



## ffemtp (Oct 24, 2002)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Best rest ever is BoDoodle Pro-Lite.


I've got one thats 10 yrs old. It is on its 4th bow now, and still shoots as good as it did when new. Ive tried a couple of other rests, but keep coming back to the Pro-Lite.


----------



## stickshooter73 (Nov 23, 2009)

Limb Driver all the way


----------



## Buckin07 (Jan 9, 2010)

*3d*

The limb driver is what i shoot if you have the bow set up right, tuned no cam lean it will shoot a bullet hole every time.


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Best rest ever is BoDoodle Pro-Lite.


X2 bodoodle is bombproof


----------



## BenjaminT (Apr 1, 2009)

i think its more of a preference thing than anything else.. alot of guys swear by different rests but look at the pro ranges some time and see all the different rests out there. I like the trophy taker spring steal. The rest will last forever with an occasional blade change. I ve had mine for years and Ive changed one blade because it had that rusty look to it. The blade im using now has well over ten thousand shots on it. Yes I can account for all of them


----------



## solancodad (Jun 28, 2009)

Limb Driver


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

drockw said:


> Ld for everything here.


ld for me 2


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

I changed to the VaporTrail Limbdriver from years of shooting Trophytakers. What a difference in the letoff. I could not believe that the TT would add that much poundage even when tieing it in to specs. Granted I shoot a binary cam bow. I love not having to twist cables to offset that. It simplified my tuning.


----------



## PaP&Ybowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*Bodoodle*

I put another vote in for the bodoodle pro lite.


----------



## 3Dshooter2390 (Dec 31, 2009)

I shoot the Dropzone by Trophy Ridge and have not had any problems and have won many shoots. this rest has 100% arrow clearance which is 1 of the problems I had with my Mathews. give it a go you wont be let down


----------



## soonerman001 (Mar 24, 2009)

TT Spring steel with .10 blade


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

I am digging this Spot Hogg Whammy on my C4!:thumbs_up


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

spring steel, or a bodoodle


----------

